# Are these teeth coming in wrong?



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a 4.5 month old puppy who is teething. I noticed these two teeth on the bottom seem to be coming in behind his puppy teeth which doesn't seem right to me. Does anyone else have any thoughts on this? Attaching a picture.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*Probably best to check with your vet*. Here is some info. you might find helpful:

*Retained Teeth (quoted from: https://www.thesprucepets.com/puppy-has-two-sets-of-fangs-3384913) *

_"The upper canine teeth or "fangs" (called canines in both dogs and cats) are the most common teeth that are retained. The next most common teeth are the lower canine teeth and the incisors. However, in some cases, the premolar teeth may also be retained.

If the retained tooth is a lower canine, the permanent lower canine is forced to grow on the inside of the lower jaw and its tip usually grows toward the roof of the mouth, causing pain when your pet eats.

The retained baby teeth are not as large or as hard (mineralized) as the adult teeth and risk being broken during play or chewing, which can lead to pain or infection at the site."_
_________________________________________________________________________

I'm no authority, just a fellow puppy owner (Cassie is almost 7 months). I did have a similar situation with two of my puppy's top permanent teeth. The positioning was similar, but on the top instead of the bottom. The permanent tooth was side-by-side with the baby tooth, and the baby tooth was discolored. I was a bit concerned, as well, as the new teeth appeared to be completely in (or close to it). They must have been there together for awhile, but I just hadn't noticed before. 

Since the baby teeth were discolored, I waited a few days and observed. I hoped that since they were discolored, they were likely close to falling out. They did end up falling out a few days later. They just disappeared. Had they not have fallen out, when they did, I would have consulted my vet.


Sounds like the situation can be more critical with the bottom teeth. Probably good to consult your vet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you sure the new ones are the long canines?


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

What you're seeing is the adult teeth coming in....they don't come in directly beneath the milk teeth...the adult teeth come in next to the milk teeth and move the milk teeth out of the way day by day until the puppy (milk) teeth fall out.....bear in mind that all bones along with jaw bones are growing and reshaping all the time at his age which can make the adult teeth appear to be coming in at odd angles.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reassurance! I didn't realize the adult teeth would come in behind the puppy teeth! I'll continue keeping an eye on his teeth and if I see anything concerning I'll bring it up with the vet.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I just wanted to check in on this post again in case anyone comes across it in the future and say that Shane'sDad was right and his teeth have finished coming in normally. Thanks again!


----------



## Zeus 2020 (Nov 4, 2020)

brittanyS said:


> I just wanted to check in on this post again in case anyone comes across it in the future and say that Shane'sDad was right and his teeth have finished coming in normally. Thanks again!


Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to provide an update to this post! We had a slightly stressful morning when we realized our Zeus’s bottom adult teeth appeared to be coming in behind his baby teeth. As you’ll see in the attached pic, it looks EXACTLY like yours - he’s also 4.5 months old. We have a follow-up vet appt scheduled in about a week, anyway, but it’s a relief to know that they could be fine.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Zeus 2020 said:


> Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to provide an update to this post! We had a slightly stressful morning when we realized our Zeus’s bottom adult teeth appeared to be coming in behind his baby teeth. As you’ll see in the attached pic, it looks EXACTLY like yours - he’s also 4.5 months old. We have a follow-up vet appt scheduled in about a week, anyway, but it’s a relief to know that they could be fine.


No problem! I was going to try and get a current picture of his teeth now that he's two and the teeth are all normal, but he's sleepy and doesn't get why I'm trying to stick my fingers in his mouth.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

The blood supply in the baby teeth has almost surely dried up.

They’re very easy to dry, loosen with a paper towel and pull.

All of my dogs have had one or two that lingered. My Sebastian, however, who’s six today, must’ve had six of them leftover. I pulled all, except for one. Never found the last.

Anyway, just some FYI, but they are removable .... and Shane’s dad is spot on.

Good luck with Zeus!


----------



## Ashengpumc (Dec 11, 2021)

BrittanyS, thank you so much for your post and follow up. My Rina is 4.5 month now and got exactly same teeth pattern as the poc you showed. I am worried and just about to call my vet a few minutes later when the clinic open. Your post give me a lot peace.


----------

